# Office Hours: Meet David VanDrunen



## R. Scott Clark (Dec 7, 2009)

On Today's episode of _Office Hours_, the podcast of Westminster Seminary California, David VanDrunen, Robert B. Strimple Professor of Systematic Theology and Christian Ethics, talks about upbringing, how he became a minister, his training at WSC, and his research into the biblical, historic, and confessional doctrine of the Christian life. 

http://netfilehost.com/wscal/OfficeHours/12.07.09DVD.mp3

You can subscribe to Office Hours on iTunes, via RSS, or on Zune.

Find out more about Office Hours and about WSC at 

Westminster Audio: Office Hours - a monthly audio with faculty members of Westminster Seminary California

For Christ, his gospel, and his church,


----------

